# Explorer Rat Cage Trays



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone know of anywhere that sells replacement trays?

Ive kept my explorer for when i get sorted again, but i have thrown the trays and IKEA tubs away because they were all chewed, anyway one im sorted and find some replacement trays i wont like to go down the route of not using bedding and using fleece instead on the floor and litter training the future rats instead.

So anyone know where i can find some trays?

Been searching internet and have come up with nothing haha!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

John hopewell make replacement trays if thats any help, metal ones so chew proof. You can get replacement trays ( the plastic type) from petworld direct the last time I was on their site.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

John hopewell does good metal ones, nice and deep, but i dont think there is one with a gap in for the top level...


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> John hopewell make replacement trays if thats any help, metal ones so chew proof. You can get replacement trays ( the plastic type) from petworld direct the last time I was on their site.





Tapir said:


> John hopewell does good metal ones, nice and deep, but i dont think there is one with a gap in for the top level...


I shall email him and ask thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I can measure my metal trays tomorrow for you, they fit the explorer perfectly, I think they are john hopewell but if I need another ever I think Im going to find a local metalworks and ask if they can price it up for me.


----------

